# Day 1



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2011)

Got the Vizsla today, Leia.... 

10:15 leave to pick her up
12:15 arrive
12:45 Leia is ours, getting microchipped, settling up the $ situation
1:00 on the road back to the house...
1:15 giant PUKE... granted it was a rough road in the boonies of SoCal (luckily we brought piddle pads, no mess, no biggie)
1:30 pull over, give her water, back on the road
1:45 baby puke, mostly the water she consumed after the first upchuck
2:00 lights out! zzzzz all the way home essentially
3:30 she wakes up approaching final destination--home
4:00 I take her out to where I want her to go to the bathroom.... no dice.... but I did kudo her for squating...
4:15 introduction to housemates/house
4:30 play play play
5:00 outside again.... SUCCESS! poops!... and pees later... lots of congrats
5:15 light snack and further introductions to cats..... not as successful 
5:30 play in her room.... next to the crate... dun dun dun.... 
5:45 Leia falls asleep on my arm after what I thought were hiccups LOL I was concerned but I think she just wanted to hold on for a little longer to play a littttttttttle more! haha... 

anyway so I placed her in her crate and so she sleeps as I type.... 

day one SUCCESS...

many more to come... 

Now.... night one... will post an update probably not hour by hour, but I thought the first part might be informative for someone.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/life-before-and-after-vizslas.html

Skywalker,

Welcome to your red bird dog addiction. May Leia and your family have a great life together.

redbirddog blog is mostly about our red bird dog adventures in California. 

Happy trails and trials,

Rod


----------



## mason (Oct 11, 2010)

Ahh memories! When picked Mason up he threw-up on the way home too, then proceded to eat it!! 

Where in SoCal are you located? We are about 30 miles east of San Diego...


----------



## peterm (Jul 18, 2011)

Pretty cool! We pick up ours in Socal too last Tuesday the 12th. We got lucky.... no road issues. 
Where abouts are you in Socal? 

Congrats,
Peter


----------



## Mighty Hunter (May 17, 2011)

Congrats! Post pics when you can. The hiccups are normal btw; Hunter tends to drink water very quickly, sometimes submerging his whole face in it and that is why they get hiccups. They pass just as quickly as they came. Good Luck!


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats! Let the fun begin! Holly also had hiccups a lot when she was younger! Have fun with your new pup!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello again! Update would've come sooner but as you can imagine getting on a computer or taking the time to post is not an easy task w in the first few days of vizsla parenthood. Haha

... Greetings from Long Beach, CA

Rod I've been reading your blog for a few months now very helpful thanks. Reading that article after this post. 

The first night went well. Woke up a few times. Were on day 4 now and she slept the night through last night no problems. No accidents inside anymore and it actually only happened 4 times the first 2 days - #1 only. Pretty good. Nipping a lot but we have toys nbd so far. She tries to chew everything but so far nothing is chewed up or anything. 

I read this forum pretty obsessively the last few weeks so big thanks to everyone for the help and preparation. 

The only pics I have so far are of her sleeping pretty much but I'll try to post them... Still a newb


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2011)

Cant wait Rod, its going to be a lot of fun...

here are a few pics.


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

She is too cute! Take lots of pictures. She will grow before your eyes!!!! Lucy still gets the hiccups all the time. The vet said not to worry about it.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

wow, that girl is really cute! 
I love the mirror pic. her tail is out of control from the joy of seeing another dog... ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Skywalker,

You are hooked big time! Life as you've known it will never be the same.

Hope you get out in fields with Leia when she is old enough. That's where Vizslas come alive.

Happy trails and trials,

Rod


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

O! What a beautiful baby girl you have, skywalker!! Congratulations on adding your new family member, Leia! Wishing you a beautiful life together... 

Mary Ann


----------



## Mighty Hunter (May 17, 2011)

Oh she is gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------

